# Matthew "Maya" Hollingsworth / MadScientist212 / UtenaAnthy



## Feline Darkmage (May 18, 2016)

Since we're digging through Nora Reed's friends and followers for potential lolcows now, and that one Ultimate Dave (https://kiwifarms.net/threads/david-s-gallant.20829/#) guy already has his own thread, I'm going to tackle someone called "MadScientist212" or Matthew Hollingsworth (According to @NotTheZodiac)

eta: @Hellfire mentioned this guy as "We might have info on this cow already, I remember he was showing up around Ryulong and Adam Morland."

https://storify.com/MadScientist212
https://www.reddit.com/user/MadScientist212
http://madscientist212.tumblr.com/archive
https://www.patreon.com/user?u=101370
https://lemmasoft.renai.us/forums/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=23610

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-5-17_22-21-37-png.95013/

I'm not all caught up on this Fire Emblem change thing, and I honestly don't really care that much but he seems to have gone into detail many, many countless times, because GamerGate
http://archive.md/b8U2O part 1
http://archive.md/NyfD9 part 2
http://archive.md/BMfsa part 3
http://archive.md/OAUEQ part 3.5
http://archive.md/1pzRw part 4
http://archive.md/COUsR part 5
http://archive.md/fgT4T part 6
http://archive.md/lazT8 part 7

GooberGrab REE: http://archive.md/MieEp


He also worked on this piece, which briefly mentions this Roguestar guy, some GG harassment specialist that I honestly forgot up until now, and I might give him a thread too, he was pretty lulzy.

Anyway, this is Madscientist's thread, because he is our next lolcow!

Edit: learned they identify as tranny, updated title, additionally made Rat King due to Nora connection.

Edit 2:https://kiwifarms.net/threads/illian-villena-slade-villena-roguestar-mercenary-games.20861/
Rogue star thread up, go check it out!

Edit 3: tumblr embeds originally used for this post borked so now I'm using archive links for the FE sperging.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 18, 2016)

Where does her UtenaAnthy name come from
Is she an utena sperg


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 18, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Where does her UtenaAnthy name come from
> Is she an utena sperg



Matthew is a cis white straight male. But the answer for the Utena thing, yeah, probably.


----------



## on a serious note (May 18, 2016)

what does he do for a living


----------



## GS 281 (May 18, 2016)

on a serious note said:


> what does he do for a living


Neckbeard stroking is a valuable skill. The government pays out millions a year for people to sit home all day and do it.


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2016)

http://archive.md/lazT8


----------



## Hellfire (May 20, 2016)

Chimping out about RANDI


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 20, 2016)

Actually the hypocrite is Nora, they have harassed Randi for ages, and now you're joining in on it, you lolcow.


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (May 20, 2016)

_It's almost like they do it deliberately just for the attention. _


----------



## Hanamura (May 20, 2016)

Another attention whoring fake tranny obsessed with RANDIIIIIIIIIIII! We should start a drinking game for every time we encounter one of these.


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (May 20, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 95309
> 
> View attachment 95207
> 
> ...


"Plus some adorable animal pics"

Well given who he's tweeting them at I think they're a little more than cute


----------



## Hellfire (May 25, 2016)

Tango down.


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (May 25, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Tango down.
> 
> View attachment 97993


Keep this up and Twitter's stock value will recover.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 25, 2016)

RIP in Pepperoni, Sweet Twitter Drama Queen.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## HG 400 (Jun 1, 2016)

I honestly don't know who I worship more, Based Blue Randi or Ebola Chan.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 1, 2016)

If they banned hate speech and enforced it, Nora would be gone again, this time permanently for what they did to women that merely wanted to be in tech, who they berate as "tech feminists" and insults them! Think about this Maya!

Update: just realized they misspelled "accepting" as "excepting" in that prounouns tweet.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 18, 2016)

lol
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/aguyuno-azure-timothy-craig.23555/#post-1683179


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 19, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> lol
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/aguyuno-azure-timothy-craig.23555/#post-1683179



This has led me to update the title.
Why do these people always not understand that they aren't lolcows due to being trans or being friends with trans people, and that they're lolcows because they are whiny GamerGate-obsessed dweebs who flip when you make jokes about them?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Matthew is still mad.  Vox cited Kiwi Farms.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yelling about the Vox article
> ...



Having trouble moving this post back out into re-boot of this thread so I'll just quote it here.

also: HI MATTHEW
(will fetch a few more posts still trapped in the general thread to move here soon)


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 12, 2017)

Matthew is angry that Vox edited the My Immortal article to be negatively biased against the site but didn't go full Tumblr tard and screech about how Kiwi Farms is literally Hitler nor 'apologize' for citing their source.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Oct 14, 2017)

It's funny, had this chap kept his mouth shut, his dead thread wouldn't have returned.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 31, 2017)

Matthew is chimping about Jesse Singal "showing his ass" aka rejecting the mentally ill men harassing him by calling him a 'terf.' http://archive.md/zRHdK


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)

Matthew is still stalking and harassing women.





Cow crossover


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 16, 2017)

Of course this sperg is also whining about the Erik Kain drama, and kept going after getting a block.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Dec 16, 2017)

Ah. It makes sense that "woke" originated with BLM. It's grammatically fucked up.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 17, 2019)

Still screeching.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 17, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Still screeching.
> View attachment 641691



It's really telling that his priority isn't removing abusers from communities he's in, but instead worrying that "the wrong people" will be discussing it on the big bad meanie forums.


----------



## Pedro Sanchez (Jan 28, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Still screeching.
> View attachment 641691



This guy has an alt Twitter account where they post forum messages from Anime News Network and publicly shame them with their fellow ANN members.  They got a lot of nerve to complain about when other people do it.


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 21, 2019)

In this crossover with Weeb Wars, and thank you Pedro Sanchez:



Pedro Sanchez said:


> So the main moderator for the thread on ANN just dumped this lovely novel.  This is basically the person in charge of controlling the narrative on ANN.  Basically, Ron Toye says things will be okay, so he believes him.  Also they served on a jury one time and they know things.
> 
> View attachment 733315
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellfire (May 16, 2019)

JESSE SINGAL


----------

